
JavaScript. But less iffy - jrsinclair
http://jrsinclair.com/articles/2017/javascript-but-less-iffy/
======
DeBraid
Excellent piece. Esp. this:

> There are a few simple patterns we can apply that make conditionals less
> intertwined. They include: ‘return early’,‘use ternaries’, ‘replace switch-
> statements with objects.’ These are not silver bullets, but rather, handy
> weapons for fighting complexity.

